# Creamed Honey Flavors



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Just for fun, I want to expand my creamed honey selection. I like the Dyce method. What flavors are you all using, which do your customers prefer, and where do you get your flavorings from?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Pecan is remarkable!! I had a link to a 
good source for fruit and nut powders 
but it appears it must be in my old
computer...... I'll keep digging.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

I just ordered from Nature's Flavors. I'll let you know how I like them. www.naturesflavors.com


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.mid-conagri.com/

Here's the one I was referencing...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I just purchased the pecan meal, strawberry and raspberry dried fruit. I plan on making my first batches this week.

The pecan meal @$9.25 didn't seem too bad of a price, but I wonder if the fruit flavors at $26 and $30 a pound will pay for the extra expense in sales. It takes one pound of powder per 10 pounds of creamed honey. That will up the price of the strawberry flavored product .68 per 4 oz container.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

My guess is that it will be easy to 
recover the expense if you market it
in that light. That only 100% pure,
natural, and real fruit are used.


----------



## Bob Harrison (Mar 15, 2005)

Bill,
Its one pound for 5 gallons of honey! Certain flavors can get by with even less.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Good eyes Bob....... Yes its per 60.
Pecan sounds great at 5 cups meal and
5 cups pieces per 60. Drooling on the
keyboard........ Yikes


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Good save Bob! I've been thinking about making one gallon batches, so,,,  It is the starter that is one lb to ten lbs of honey.

Sundance, my recipe from Mid-con calls for five cups meal and ten cups pieces. So you could use a little more if you wanted to.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Ummmmm even more drool Bill..... Gonna
order mine next week. 

I got a note from them and all their fruits
have zero additives. Just pure dry fruit.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Now where do we go for fruit powders since mid-con is closed? Betterbee has discontinued them.

Help????


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Are the powders from puree spray-dried, or are they from freeze-dried sources and pulverized?

Also, I was wondering how the sales for these products have gone - a lot of folks trying it for creamed honey, but no feedback -

MM


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Mid-Con became Heartland Honey.

http://heartlandhoney.com/


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Excellent......... Thanks GaSteve. Don't see ground nuts yet.
Maybe later...........


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear Betterbee has discontinued the products. We bought everything Heartland had for Blackberry and Cranberry and they told us they would not be restocking until fall, 2008. They also did not have Pecan meal or bits.

We are just about through with our 2008 production. To answer someone's question, we sell thousands of pounds a year of Cinnamon, Blackberry, Cranberry and Pecan. All beekeepers should sell creamed honey, including some of the flavors.

Heartland's (Mid-Con's) supplier sells in minimum quantities of 40 lbs., which essentially means $1,000 for most of the fruits. Everything is freeze dried, with no additives, including flavoring or color. As Heartland will not restock until fall, I am willing to sell some of what we would normally carryover until 2009. We only have Cinnamon, Cranberry, and Pecan. I will package in quantities for 60 lbs. of honey:

Cinnamon 4.8 ounces. $8
Cranberry 1 pound $28
Pecan:
Meal 1 pound $2.50
Bits 2.625 lbs. $15.75

We do not intent to either compete with Heartland or regularly stock these. When they are gone, they are gone. If you are interested call us during the day at 518-370-4989 or email us at lloydatrossrounds.com

All the best,

Lloyd


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Glad that your sales have been good, Lloyd for your creamed honey. 

I was inquiring about sales of flavored creamed honey, because I have some excellent flavored fruit products which I can supply to those who might be interested. Freeze-dried/pulverized products are available -- I can supply many flavors in that form, however, you might also want to investigate my drum-dried fruits. Drum-dried processed fruits are less expensive, and have excellent characteristics for incorporation into your honey.

If interested, I can provide prices and for a small fee send you samples of the products. Just PM me for additional information.

MapMan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Understand, I have no 'skin in the game', as I have no intention of becoming a 'normal' fruit/nut supplier and am selling only as an accomodation and at my cost...

Bee very careful. Drum-dried products cost a fraction of freeze dried, and are worth just what they cost! They are not 100% fruit, and far from it. Do you really want to compromise your honey/reputation?

Lloyd


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Understand, I have no 'skin in the game', as I have no intention of becoming a 'normal' fruit/nut supplier and am selling only as an accomodation and at my cost...
> 
> Bee very careful. Drum-dried products cost a fraction of freeze dried, and are worth just what they cost! They are not 100% fruit, and far from it. Do you really want to compromise your honey/reputation?
> 
> Lloyd


Freeze-dried fruits are processed using a refrigerated vacuum drier, which retains the natural color, flavor, nutritional value and particle size of the fresh fruit. They are useful in candy fillings, dessert and bakery mixes, breakfast cereals and in any application where a fresh fruit flavor and piece identity is desired.

Drum-dried fruits are produced by drying fruit slurries between two rotating, heated drums. The product produced has a consistent texture and fresh fruit flavor that is especially well suited for fillings, sauces, infant foods, as texturizers and extenders for beverages, and to add fruit flavor and sweetness without added particulate.

Freeze-dried fruits are undoubtedly high-quality, with the associated high price tag. Drum-dried fruit is made from fruit slurries that are strained, mashed fruits, with some fruit juice added in order to make a puree to apply to the drum. To call them "far from" 100% fruit is not accurate.

I'm willing to send samples so the quality can be assessed, and the purchaser can make informed decisions on cost/quality.

Thank you for your interest.

MM


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Lloyd. I already have a pound of cranberry. I also have a pound of peach and blackberry that I'm anxious to try.

Will 1 pound of fruit powder flavor 60 pounds of honey regardless of the flavor?

How much cinnamon is needed to flavor 60 pounds of honey? I would think a pound is way too much. Will any grocery store cinnamon do?

Pecan meal and bits should not be that difficult to find. Here is middle GA, we're usually knee deep in pecans most of the year. I'll ask around to see if I can find anyone who has any for sale.

Does the meal or the bits make better creamed honey? How much does it take for 60 pounds of honey?

While I'm asking questions, here's one more. The fruit powder is very very fine. Will it seed creamed honey by itself, or do you still need to seed it with previously made creamed honey?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

GaSteve said:


> Thanks for the offer Lloyd. I already have a pound of cranberry. I also have a pound of peach and blackberry that I'm anxious to try.
> 
> "Will 1 pound of fruit powder flavor 60 pounds of honey regardless of the flavor?"
> 
> ...


You need to mix the fruit, cinnamon or meal with HOT honey, to make a slurry that dissolves what you are adding. Then add that HOT honey to room temp. honey and mix throughly. When the temp of the combined honey is below 80 degrees, add the seed.

Good luck.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Lloyd:

The amount you are selling, that will make 60 pounds of creamed honey?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

*creamed honey flavors*

Yes, the amounts I listed are for 60 lbs. of creamed honey. These amounts were originally provided by the good folks who owned Mid-Con (Cecil and Joli) and tested extensively by me and others.

I know these formulas convert well on the upside, as our batches long for lbs. We now make 220 lb. batches, and the formulas also scale up to there. I have never tried scaling the formulas down, but suspect they work in that direction as well.

Lloyd


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I have made lots of cinnamon. The cheaper the spice the more you need to use. I get mine from Penzeys. I think I normally go for 10-14 oz per 5 gal pail. I add seed in addition to spice but have not tried to go without it.

Natures food link flavors seem to have dextrose in them. This would provide seed, just need to watch the size of the crystals.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

*Pecan Meal*

Has anyone tried grinding their own pecans for the pecan meal. If so how did it work out. Will this make an inferior product?

thanks,
Corinne


----------

